# Segmentation fault no AbiWord

## iJ

emergi o Abiword pq é um processador rápido e prático de usar mas

 algo não correu bem. Quando tento imprimir dá-me segmentation fault.

 Será algum problema de compatibilidade com o CUPS ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## squanto

Try using -gnome in your use vars. This worked for me, and I still have cups in my use as well.

Sorry I don't speak Portuguese, but got the gist of your post (babelfish  :Smile: ).

----------

## PT_LAmb

eheheeh. Engraçado.  :Very Happy: 

Que fazer agora? Traduzir?

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## iJ

Holy shit, it really works with -GNOME in USE.

 Thanks Squanto.

 Does anyone have an ideia why?  :Very Happy: 

---

Translation through babelfish:

Merda holy, trabalha realmente com - o GNOME no USO. Agradecimentos Squanto. Qualquer um tem um ideia porque?

LOL!!!! Bom, dá para perceber.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## humpback

Se -gnome estiver nas use vars o configure do abiword não é corrido com  --with-gnome --enable-gnome" e não é compilado com  export ABI_OPT_BONOBO=1 . Aparte disto nada mais te posso dizer  :Smile: 

----------

## squanto

 *iJ wrote:*   

>  Does anyone have an ideia why? 

 

No, not right now, but if you print, see if you get results like this.

---

O No., não endireita agora, mas se você imprimir, vê se você começar resultados como este

Is that even close?  :Embarassed:  Glad to help.

----------

## iJ

Well, I've just sent to the printer a document processed with abiword

 and the output is ok. No circles at the end of lines.

----------

## source

squanto: does it work with the development version?

----------

